# Stonechip paint



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello I have acquired a Mk4 Golf.

One of the sills is a bit scabby and I would like to tidy it up

I was thinking that I would need to clean it back with a flap wheel or wire brush . I would like to apply the rubberised stone chip paint. My question is how can I get it body coloured?

Quite new to this side but not afraid to get stuck in &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I treated my inner wheel arches with upol gravitex as I could get it from my local paint shop in an aerosol and it was rated highly. It can be over painted so again just bought a colour matched aerosol and lightly keyed it for the top coat to adhere to and sprayed directly on.

I think a few if not most stone chip paints can be over painted :thumb:


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Lovely so just get stonechip in the colour to match the recommended primer colour?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

you buy overpaintable stonechip(make sure its say it can be painted) then once its dry paint it same as you would the bodywork


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Disco Smudge said:


> Lovely so just get stonechip in the colour to match the recommended primer colour?


My stonechip was grey in colour my primer should be red oxide. If you can get it in your primer colour then all good and well. I just painted topcoat straight on to mine but you can also primer onto the stonechip then topcoat if you want the correct coloured primer :thumb:


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

Gravitex isn't very good in terms on the protection it provides and won't last long if it is in an area where it is likely to get heavily peppered.

Most Stonechip is over-paintable, but check first.

If you want the ultimate in protection though, you need to get UPOL Raptor. This is tintable, so you don't need to paint over it, you simply mix your colour in with it, which again, is better for durability. It's more expensive, but well worth it.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Does any of this stuff give a hammerite dappled appearance? 

....I don't mean actual hammerite as it chips too easily if used on sills etc.

@strada automotive ... I guess the upol raptor is air gun sprayed not aerosol !?


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

It would be a rattle can job so I will look for a over paintable stonechip without sounding thick would you then apply a lacquer over the top?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

if the paint system on your car is clear over base then yes ...just the same as if painting a new door


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Awesome cheers for all the replies. Just need the weather to sort itself out now. Out of interest other than Bilt Hamber detox gel what would you use to treat the rust? Anyone have first hand experience of Hammerite Kurust?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id stick with the bilt hamber it works well given time and repeat applications , wire wheel it first to remove the worst stuff


----------

